# Reccomendations Please On This  . . . .



## William Young (Jan 18, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone here has tried this 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkfrict1.html 

or this 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkfrict2.html 

Same product except for the gloss. 

I like the write up on it. Says it applies right on the lathe and gives a rock hard   *lacquer* finish. 
This may be a great alternative to using the short lived shellac friction polish and it comes in semi gloss as well as high gloss which would suit people that have a market for high gloss finished pens or a lesser gloss . 
I would almost be tempted to order a can of it but at $20.00 US funds plus shipping I would like to hear from people that have had experience with it first. 
W.Y.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 18, 2006)

This looks like a relabeled package of Woodwrite's Turner's Magic.  I used the sealer and then the lacquer stuff on a set of almond crotch pens that I made for a lawyer 3 years ago.  When she showed the pens to me last month, they still had the same semigloss sheen they had when new, much to my very big surprise.  It's also quite possible the finish had been worn off long ago and the sheen was merely from the dense almond wood itself, but I couldn't tell either way.  I also used Turner's Magic on one other pen that I gave to someone 3 yrs. ago, but I can't check on its condition now because I forgot who got that pen.  I'm not generally a fan of friction finishes in general because they have a reputation of being non-durable, but I may give Turner's Magic another try.

Steve


----------



## AirportFF (Jan 18, 2006)

I've used the gloss before. It's not very glossy, but I never had any complaints with the durability of it. I think I still have some in the shop. It's not something that I would use on a light wood (Holly) since it isn't clear. It's almost a chocolate brown.


----------



## William Young (Jan 18, 2006)

Steve;
When you said it looks like turners magic , I did a google and found this.
http://www.woodwriteltd.com/turnmagi.htm
It appears as if you are right on this. And look at the difference in price.
I will wait for some more replies before I decide but at that lower price, I may order a can of each . It appears to me at the moment that it might be a happy medium between the softer shellac finishes and the straight lacquer (and more time consuming)  finish I have been using.
CA for finishing is not an option for me because it attacks my eyes and lungs. That might have something to do with the fact that I am ancient[]
W.Y.


----------



## ashaw (Jan 18, 2006)

william

I used it a while back two years ago.  It was ok.  Now I used Mylands FP get a much higher gloss .


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 18, 2006)

If you think CA attacks your eyes and lungs, get ready for lacquer.  The xylene solvent in lacquer attacks your liver and causes cancer to boot!  CA, for all its nasty stink and sting, may be nothing worse than just being an irritant, but don't rely on my info on this as I'm no expert on this subject.

Steve



> _Originally posted by William Young_
> <br />Steve;
> CA for finishing is not an option for me because it attacks my eyes and lungs. That might have something to do with the fact that I am ancient[]
> W.Y.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2006)

William,

I know it does not solve the quick finish you desire, you might consider Enduro.  Being water based, it should not be as much of an irritant for you.

FWIW,


----------



## William Young (Jan 18, 2006)

Right now I am using Water Based lacquer. Practically odorless and  fantastically durable and high gloss finish . What is  Enduro ? ?  Is that another brand of WB lacquer ?

I hadn't realized that the Turners Magic was of the NC type laquer or using thinners thereof. This kinda changes my mind on that product now if that is what it is. I sprayed NC solvent based laquers for years in another life. It not only can cause liver damage  but permanent  neurological damage as well.
I never use that kind anymore. That is why I have been using WB laquer for pens as well as other things  for the last 4 or 5 years.
W.Y.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, Turner's Magic has the same nasty smell as regular lacquer, to which I attribute to xylene.

Steve



> _Originally posted by William Young_
> <br />I hadn't realized that the Turners Magic was of the NC type laquer or using thinners thereof.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2006)

William,

Enduro is a WB poly (also available in lacquer, but most of us use the poly)  Wayne Swindlehurst is the resident expert and developer of this method.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=8321

Hope this helps,


----------



## William Young (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the excellent response to my inquiry.
Now I have some decisions to make.
W.Y.


----------



## Spike (Jan 19, 2006)

I use Deft alot should I be concerned wih health issues? im only 17 and still have a whole life infront of me. Should i switch to somthing diffrent?


----------



## William Young (Jan 19, 2006)

Spike;
Take it from someone who has been there . . . done that. Do not use Deft or any of the NC lacquers unless you have an approved spray booth and an approverd respirator  for it and one is not enough without the other. Wish someone had warned me long ago about that. It is not a product to be inhaled or fooled around with. Sorry if it seems that I have come down hard on that type product but I have my reasons for doing so. It is an excellent product if used with all safety measures.
You are just a young'n and I would like to see you stay that way.
Of course I am a 69 year old  Young'n with a capital Y because it's my name but I am paying the cosequences now from foolishness  years ago with NC laquers.
I had some dear friends that are not with us now because they didn't take as many  precautions as I did when I was using that product. 
We all think "we can handle it" when we are young. Don't let it fool you.
Take care .
W.Y.


----------



## Spike (Jan 19, 2006)

wow thanks. ill take some action about it before I spray anymore.
Do you know of any water based lacquers that works as well as deft that i might try to use unstead.


----------



## William Young (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is the one that I have been using for the last three or four years with excellent results.
http://www.targetcoatings.com/products/coatings/oxford_spray_lacq.html
W.Y.


----------



## Spike (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok thanks but I would like something in a aerosal can. I will keep looking.
I have a spray gun but have never used it yet and i do not have a Air comp. in my shop.
(it is in my dads shop) this might give me an excuse to buy one for my shop.


----------



## Spike (Jan 19, 2006)

gee wiz I i forgt that i have some relatives that own a paint store. Ill see what they can get for me. thanks for the advice.


----------



## woodmanplus (Jan 19, 2006)

I have used a lot of different products and have always gone back to the Hut wax,polish sticks. My shop is in the house and my wife can not stand the smell when using lacquer of any kind during the winter. She says that it smells like carbon.
 The other week we got on the subject of finishes at our club. I complained about the Deft,That is ok in the summer. We have gass heat.
 One of the other old timers,said that he uses plain old pine wood to burnish his bens and then the Hut sticks and he has been using that for years. He showed me a pen that he has been carrying around for 5 years and it looked brand new.
  I have been using that every sense.


----------



## woodmanplus (Jan 19, 2006)

I have been using deft on my fret work for years,except for in the winter as my wife says that it smells like carbon,when we have the gas heater on.
  I,ve been use Hut sticks with fair results.
 A couple of months ago, we got on the subject of finishes. One of the old timers,slightly older than me, said to try burnishing the pen blanks with plain pine wood. He sands down to 600,then burnishes the blanks ,then applys the wax.
 I tried that and now I only do my pens that way and love the finish.


----------



## woodmanplus (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry I thaought that the first post did not go in. OOPS


----------



## TexasJohn (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried using an airbrush to apply a finish?  I have considered trying it with Deft but after reading the coments here it may not be a good idea. However, the stuff Bill Cav. mentioned in the post above sounds like a winner if the stuff has any lasting power - perhaps wearability is a better word. Since it is WB it should not be a problem for spraying.  How many coats do you apply Bill?  Texas John


----------



## Phil Joines (Jan 20, 2006)

If you don't have a compressor check out the Preval sprayers. They have a glass bottle for the finish and disposable pressurised cans of air. I believe they can be used with just about any sprayable finish.
There is a discription here:
http://www.x-actoblades.com/preval/preval.htm


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Young:

Would you mind detailing to us what health consequences you suffered as a result of exposure to the solvents used in nitrocellulose lacquer?  Maybe by expoounding on this you can drive the point home and we can learn from your mistakes.

You are taking a great deal of precaution now, at the age of 69, to reduce exposure to these nasty solvents.  I am not being disrespectful or facetious, but isn't it already too late to worry about further exposure to xylene at your age?

Steve 



> _Originally posted by William Young_
> <br />Spike;
> Take it from someone who has been there . . . done that. Do not use Deft or any of the NC lacquers unless you have an approved spray booth and an approverd respirator  for it and one is not enough without the other. Wish someone had warned me long ago about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spike (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Phil Joines_
> <br />If you don't have a compressor check out the Preval sprayers. They have a glass bottle for the finish and disposable pressurised cans of air. I believe they can be used with just about any sprayable finish.
> There is a discription here:
> http://www.x-actoblades.com/preval/preval.htm


I have used these in the past this is most likley what I will use thank you for reminding me.


----------



## TomServo (Jan 21, 2006)

Phil: better yet, buy one of the refillable spray bottles from HF - just juice it up with your air compressor. No expensive/proprietary cartridges, and they're pretty cheap to start with. 

Also, from what I've heard about the enduro, is that it is comparable to a good CA finish in hardness and durability, gloss etc. It is definitely not the same as minwax WB poly - the shots I've seen it's not milky and great gloss. Also it doesn't raise the grain much, even compared to some oil based finishes (based on a magazine roundup). I plan on trying it some day


----------



## Spike (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Phil: better yet, buy one of the refillable spray bottles from HF - just juice it up with your air compressor. No expensive/proprietary cartridges, and they're pretty cheap to start with.
> 
> Also, from what I've heard about the enduro, is that it is comparable to a good CA finish in hardness and durability, gloss etc. It is definitely not the same as minwax WB poly - the shots I've seen it's not milky and great gloss. Also it doesn't raise the grain much, even compared to some oil based finishes (based on a magazine roundup). I plan on trying it some day


that is what I have used got Confused. sorry.


----------



## William Young (Jan 22, 2006)

I take this as a ridiculous  and stupid statement



> You are taking a great deal of precaution now, at the age of 69, to reduce exposure to these nasty solvents. I am not being disrespectful or facetious, but isn't it already too late to worry about further exposure to xylene at your age?
> 
> Steve



A person is never too old to be concerned about their health.
Do a google  search  and find out for youself about using that product without proper precautions .
This is my last post in this thread.[!]
W.Y.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sorry you took offense.  It just seems to me, you're trying to close the proverbial barn door after the blah blah blah...  Whatever.

Steve



> _Originally posted by William Young_
> <br />I take this as a ridiculous  and stupid statement


----------



## ldimick (Jan 22, 2006)

Normally I would let this post die a quiet death. But something strange happened. I followed William Young's advice and did a google search on Xylene. I cannot find a single reference to it causing cancer. Most of the material infers that it may have been classified as a carcinogen before, but not since 1999.

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 22, 2006)

Try the same search for Toluene, and you will get a different story.

The vapors from Xylol or Xylene are listed as highly flammable, and as an intoxicant. Either of those should be warning to handle and use with care. We don't need any drunk penturners hurting themselves.


----------

